# Tree Planting Jobs



## latentcanuck (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm a Canadian citizen looking to work in Australia at the start of the New Year. I've planted trees in Canada for the past few years and I've heard that Australia is one of the best places to plant in the world, so I figured I'd give it a go down there. I've done quite a bit of browsing on the web and I've only found one planting company (Outland) and they haven't gotten back to me. Are there any companies/resources that you guys could point me to? Also I don't have a work visa yet, should I wait until I have a job lined up before applying? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------

